# conformation clinic



## Blueroan (Mar 6, 2010)

I am getting ready to go to a local 4H show and I thought about this idea to help us newbies. Could experienced packers post pictures of their goats from a side view with something next to them giving us some idea of size. Could you post their approximate weight. I think I am getting ready to buy a scale. I tried picking my boys up and standing on a scale. I can only get the little ones weight. The digital scale is hard to use. I was looking at this scale. http://www.palletscales.net/ps250_hog_sheep_scale.htm


----------



## duffontap (Apr 8, 2010)

Blueroan said:


> I am getting ready to go to a local 4H show and I thought about this idea to help us newbies. Could experienced packers post pictures of their goats from a side view with something next to them giving us some idea of size. Could you post their approximate weight. I think I am getting ready to buy a scale. I tried picking my boys up and standing on a scale. I can only get the little ones weight. The digital scale is hard to use. I was looking at this scale. http://www.palletscales.net/ps250_hog_sheep_scale.htm


The conformation clinic is a great idea. I think it would be so cool if a few of the serious pack goat breeders (Carolyn, Rex, and others) would post pictures showing what they have been selecting for.

I just estimate weight with the tailor's tape method, but a scale would be much more accurate. Here is a less expensive option that I bought a while ago:

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Big-Game ... l+Products

Of course you would need to find a way to gently lift the goat up with it to get the weight.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

duffontap said:


> Blueroan said:
> 
> 
> > I am getting ready to go to a local 4H show and I thought about this idea to help us newbies. Could experienced packers post pictures of their goats from a side view with something next to them giving us some idea of size. Could you post their approximate weight. I think I am getting ready to buy a scale. I tried picking my boys up and standing on a scale. I can only get the little ones weight. The digital scale is hard to use. I was looking at this scale. http://www.palletscales.net/ps250_hog_sheep_scale.htm
> ...


I have a similar scale. I used strapping material and laid it out in a z pattern with 8 zigs. The I wove the same strapping to make a net. I stood Pig over it so that when I lifted it, it would have one strap on his chest, one on his butt, and the rest across his belly. I just looped the strapping on the scale hook and lifted him with an engine hoist. The weave worked better than just multiple straps, keeping them separated rather than gathering around him in one spot.


----------



## Blueroan (Mar 6, 2010)

I was hopeing to see some good pictures of pack goats from the Rondy


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

I want to see some pack goat pictures too! It would be great if some of the experienced pack goat breeders around here could post photos of their animals with a critique of the good and bad points, as well perhaps do a bit of judging on some goats belonging to other people on these forums. I'm sure we could all learn a great deal from something like that!


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

DITTO!!


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

What she said .


----------

